# Welche Rahmengröße für ein Norco Optic?



## mr.sarge (8. August 2016)

Hallo,

bin mir noch recht unsicher welche Rahmengröße für ein Optic C7.1 bei einer Körpergröße von 179cm empfehlenswert is, L oder M

Konnte das Modell mit Größe L leider nur für einige Minuten probefahren. Was meint ihr?


----------

